

The Extended Mind [1998] - koanarc
http://consc.net/papers/extended.html

======
foldr
Fodor has a great response to this in the LRB:

<http://www.lrb.co.uk/v31/n03/jerry-fodor/where-is-my-mind>

(Not to this specific paper, but the general idea.)

